
Announcing Free Orgs at npm - ag_dubs
http://blog.npmjs.org/post/158718200065/announcing-free-orgs
======
pseudobry
I'd switch to scoped packages, if not for
[https://github.com/npm/registry/issues/59](https://github.com/npm/registry/issues/59)

